
Ask HN: How do you manage/track your cap table? - drelihan
I am a small investor in dozen+ startups and cap tables are either detailed excel monstrosities or just an Exhibit table at the end of a financing document.<p>Anyone have a good way to manage these things?
======
jeronpaul
Biased but this is exactly why we built Capshare (www.capshare.com). Happy to
walk you through it if you want to check it out.

------
eschutte2
[https://esharesinc.com/](https://esharesinc.com/) does this, right?

------
tarr11
Gust

